# Where are all the "revolutionaries" on this board? New communication from Zapatistas...



## Everymanalion (Jan 1, 2013)

If you follow anything "revolutionary" in the world in terms of struggles against the government, you should know the Zapatistas, after a long silence, Sub-comandante' Marcos has finally spoken to the public once more.... http://axisoflogic.com/artman/publish/Article_65269.shtml


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 1, 2013)

*"Bloodless Revolution.The Zapatista Army of National Liberation Announces Next Steps. Print This ShareThis*
*By Subcomandante Insurgente Marcos. Editorial Comment by Les Blough in Venezuela*
*My Word is My Weapon. Axis of Logic.*
*Monday, Dec 31, 2012*

*Editor's Comment: As we enter the new year at midnight tonight, the year(s) ahead look very dark indeed for the majority of the world population. Subcomandante Marcos' marks the New Year with the following communique stating:*

*"Nineteen years ago we surprised them by taking over their cities with fire and blood. Now we've done it again, without weapons, without death, without destruction."*

*Democratic Revolution, is not a redefinition of democracy; rather it represents a return to the true definition of the word on a national scale which began for the first time with the Bolivarian Revolution under the leadership of Venezuelan President, Hugo Chavez Frias 14 years ago. For many years in modern history, the term "democracy" has been redefined, corrupted and manipulated into a counter-revolutionary tool in the service of imperialism, war and colonization. The application of democracy in its true meaning to revolutionary thought and praxis is an example of what Ernesto Che Guevarra meant when he talked about going into the enemies camp by night, stealing their weapons and using their own arms to defeat them.*

*The success of democratic revolution in The Republic of Venezuela has been a factor in the elections of leftist governments in countries like Ecuador, Bolivia, Argentina and Uruguay and has gained broad public support in every Latin American country, including Paraguay, Peru and Colombia. We have seen the beginnings of this new approach employed in Russia and even in some Islamic countries, in some places more successfully than others but the seeds have been sown. We now see how the Zapatistas have been successfully adapting, applying democracy to revolution in Mexico over the last few years.*

*Many well meaning revolutionaries became impatient over the last 14 years, wanting the Bolivarian Revolution to be hastened by means of force and arms, arrests, prisons and assassinations of enemies within. We saw it when they decried the call for FARC to lay down their arms in Colombia by Fidel and Chavez. Their impatience is understandabe in these very darkest of days when the enemy overruns entire countries and regions by means of brute force and theft of national treasuries, bent on gaining totalitarian control of the world. But they forget or ignore history. Revolutions in history by means of arms alone have never endured.*

*President Chavez has always responded to the leftist naysayers with a simple but wise, "poco poco" - step-by-step. In the end, I believe his humanistic approach to bloodless revolution through democracy - through the non-violent power from below, in the streets, in the home and community, through social programs like those of the Zapatistas - and at the ballot box - while building a strong, well-armed military and civilian defense structure - will be vindicated.*

*- Les Blough in Venezuela*

*31 Dec 2012, Mexico*

*From the mountains of the Mexican southeast*

*To the People of Mexico:*

*To the Peoples and Goverments of the World:*

*Brothers and Sisters:*

*Compañeros and compañeras:*

*This past December 21, 2012, in the pre-dawn hours, tens of thousands of indigenous Zapatistas mobilized and we took over, peacefully and in silence, 5 municipal seats in the Mexican southeastern state of Chiapas.*

*In the cities of Palenque, Altamirano, Las Margaritas, Ocosingo, and San Cristobal de las Casas, we watched you and we watched ourselves in silence.*

*This is not a message of resignation.*

*It is not one of war, death, or destruction.*

*Our message is one of struggle and resistance.*

*After the media-driven coup d'état that exalted a poorly concealed and even more poorly disguised ignorance to the federal executive branch, we made ourselves present so that you would know that if they never left, neither did we.*

*Six years ago, a segment of the political and intellectual class went out in search of someone to blame for its loss. At that time we were in cities and communities, struggling for justice for an Atenco that was not fashionable at that time.*

*On that yesterday first they defamed us, and then they wanted to shut us up. Too incapable and dishonest to see that within themselves they had and have the seeds of their own destruction, they tried to make us disappear with lies and complicit silence.*

*Six years later, two things remain clear:*

*They don't need us to fail.*

*We don't need them to survive.*

*We never left, even though media from all over the spectrum have dedicated themselves to making you believe that, and we are reemerging as the indigenous Zapatistas that we are and will be.*

*In these past years we've strengthened ourselves and we have significantly improved our living conditions. Our standard of living is superior to that of the indigenous communities that are linked to the governments in power, that receive charity and squander it all on alcohol and useless things.*

*Our homes improve without hurting nature by imposing roads upon it that are foreign to it. In our villages, the land that was previously used to fatten estate owners' cattle is now used to grow the corn, beans, and vegetables that brighten our tables.*
*Our work has the double satisfaction of providing us with what we need to live honorably and to contribute to the collective growth of our communities.*

*Our boys and girls go to a school that teaches them their own history, that of their fatherland and of the world, as well as the sciences and techniques they need to grow without no longer being indigenous.*

*The indigenous Zapatista women are not sold as merchandise. The indigenous PRI members go to our hospitals, clinics, and laboratories because in those provided by the government there are no medicines, nor equipment, nor doctors, nor qualified personnell.*

*Our culture florishes not insolation, but rather enriched by contact with the cultures of other peoples of Mexico and the world.*

*We govern and we govern ourselves, always seeking agreement before confrontation.*

*All of this has been achieved not only without the government, the political class, and the media that accompanies them, but also while resisting their attacks of all kinds.*

*We have demonstrated, yet again, that we are who we are. With our silence, we were present.*

*Now, with our word we announce that:*

*First: we reaffirm and consolidate our membership in the National Indigenous Congress [CNI],a space for meeting with the original peoples of our country.*

*Second: we will resume contact with our compañeros and compañeras who are Adherents to the Sixth eclaration of the Lacandon Jungle in Mexico and around the world.*

*Third: we will try to construct the necessary bridges towards the social movements that have arisen and will arise, not to lead them or take their place, but rather to learn from them, from their history, from their journeys and fates.*

*For this we have achieved the support of individuals and groups in different parts of the world who comprise the support teams for the EZLN's Sixth and International commissions, so that they will become communication links between the Zapatista Support Bases and the individuals, groups, and collectives that are Adherents to the Sixth Declaration in Mexico and around the world who still maintain their conviction and dedication to the construction of a leftist non-institutional alternative.*

*Fourth: our critical distance from the Mexican political class will continue; they have done nothing but prosper at the cost of the necessities and the hopes of humble and simple people.*

*Fifth: regarding the federal, state, and municipal bad governments--executive, legislative, and judicial--, and the media that accompanies them, we say to them the following:*

*The bad governments from all over the political spectrum, without exception, have done everything they can to destroy us, buy us, and make us give in. The PRI, PAN, PRD, PVEM, PT, CC, and the future RN party have attacked us militarily, politically, socially, and ideologically.*

*The corporate media tried to make us disappear, first with servile and opportunistic slander, later with cunning and complicit silence. Those whom they served and whose moneys breastfeed them are no longer around. And those who have taken their place won't last longer than their predecesors.*

*As was evident on December 21, 2012, they've all failed.*

*It remains to be seen if the federal, executive, legislative, and judicial government decides to once again resort to the counterinsurgency policy that has only achieved a rickety farse clumsily based on media management, or if it recognizes and fulfills its duty and raises indigenous rights and culture to constitutional ranking as established by the so-called "San Andres Accords," signed by the federal government in 1996, which was ruled by the same party that now controls the executive branch.*

*It remains to be seen if the state government will decide if it continues its dishonest and despicable strategy of its predecesor which, in addition to being corrupt and deceitful, used the Chiapan people's money for his own enrichment and that of his accomplices and set about openly buying voices and pens in the media, while he heaped misery upon the Chiapan people, at the same time that he was using police and paramilitaries to try to stop the organizational advance of the Zapatista villages; or if it will instead, with truth and justice, accept our existence and the idea that a new form of social life is blossoming in Zapatista territory, Chiapas, Mexico. Blossoming that draws the attention of honest people all over the planet.*

*It remains to be seen if the municipal governments decide to keep swallowing the millstones that the anti-Zapatista or supposedly "Zapatista" organizations use to extort them to attack our communities, or if they instead use that money to improve the living conditions of their constituents.*

*It remains to be seen if the people of Mexico who organize themselves in electoral struggle and resist decide to continue viewing us as the enemies or rivals upon whom they can unload their frustration about the frauds and attacks that, in the end, all of us suffer, and if in their struggle for power they continue to ally themselves with our persecutors; or if they finally see in us another way of doing politics.*

*Sixth: in the coming days the EZLN, through its Sixth and International commissions, will announce a series of initiatives of a civil and peaceful nature, to continue walking together with the other original peoples of Mexico and the whole continent, along with those in Mexico and around the whole world who resist and struggle down and to the left.*

*Brothers and sisters:*
*Compañeros and compañeras:*

*Before, we had the good fortune of honest and noble attention from various media outlets. We thanked them for it then. But that was completely erased with their later attitude.*

*Those who bet that we only existed in the media and that with the siege of lies and silence we would disappear were wrong.*

*When there weren't cameras, microphones, pens, ears, and looks, we existed.*

*When they defamed us, we existed.*

*When they silenced us, we existed.*

*And here we are, existing.*

*Our pace, as has been demonstrated, does not depend upon our impact in the media, but rather upon the world's and its parts' understanding, upon the indigenous wisdom that dictates our steps, upon the unflinching courage that comes from below and to the left.*

*From now on, our word will begin to be selective in its recipient and, with the exception of a few occassions, will only be understood by those who have walked and walk with us without giving in to the media and current trends.*

*Here, with not a few errors and a lot of difficulties, another way of doing politics is already a reality.*
*Few, very few, will have the priviledge of knowing it and learning from it directly.*

*Nineteen years ago we surprised them by taking over their cities with fire and blood. Now we've done it again, without weapons, without death, without destruction.*

*That is how we differentiate ourselves from those who, during their administrations, delivered and deliver death to their constituents.*

*We are the same from 500 years ago, from 44 years ago, from 30 years ago, from 20 years ago, from just a few days ago.*

*We are the Zapatistas, the smallest, the ones who live, struggle, and die in the last corner of the fatherland, those who don't give up, those who don't sell out, those who don't give in.*

*Brothers and sisters:*
*compañeros and compañeras:*

*We are the Zapatistas, and we send you a hug.*

*Democracy!*

*Freedom!*

*Justice!*

*From the mountains of the Mexican southeast,*
*For the Indigenous Revolutionary Clandestine Committee -- General Command of the Zapatista Army of National Liberation.*

*Subcomandante Insurgente Marcos.*
*Mexico. December 2012-January 2013."*

Very good read, thanks for sharing!
Posted the article and moved to Politics & Anarchism


----------



## DonutEyes (Jan 1, 2013)

"Zapat's blood wasn't spilt in vain so now the most poor wage war to reclaim their name. Zapata's blood wasn't spilt in vain so now the most poor wage war to reclaim their terrain" -RATM


----------

